# Lance Armstrong - What do you think?



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

*What do you think about Lance Armstrong's cheating?*​
It's terrible what he did1266.67%Everybody cheats, whats the big deal?00.00%I don't care one way or the other633.33%


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

What do you guys think about this whole deal with Lance Armstrong? Should he be punished?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

No one is even voting?


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

Honestly there are few who are 100% pure, especially top athletes. He just got caught. Not, perhaps the way things should be, just the way they are.


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Toddy said:


> Honestly there are few who are 100% pure, especially top athletes. He just got caught. Not, perhaps the way things should be, just the way they are.


:this:


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Good and bad there. But because of all the people he sued, reputations he sullied, and adding to the cynicism with which we all are being forced to view the world -- mostly bad and despicable.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm far from objective on this subject. Cyclist for years 'n' years. Seriously into road racing in the heyday of Hinault, Fignon, & LeMond. In those days, Armstrong was a young "up and comer" in the triatholon arena. And even then he was known as a risk-taker with "win at all cost" attitude.

Greg LeMond was one of the first to accuse Armstrong of doping. Greg was fortunate one to be in a position to be immune from Armstrong's retribution. Soooooo many others were not as fortunate.

I refuse to be cynical re the behavior he chose to engage in. He was/is definitely a bad person. His leadership in anti-cancer activities & organizations was likely nothing more than carefully considered way to make his drug involvement seem less likely.

Like I said, I'm not objective.


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Just watched some of the interview. Scumbag.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i dont think that it is ok because i think that athaletes should use what nature gave them and be grateful of it.


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

It's bad enough that he cheated other athletes out of their deserved trophies, but the real evil here is the damage done by all the lawsuits he brought.

It will be interesting to see what his true legacy will be.


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Lance Armstrong was "the greatest of all-time" before we knew he doped. Now that the truth has come out the fact is he was probably just a mediocre athlete. The fact that he sued people knowing he was, in fact, lying and cheating, makes him even more liable for public humiliation and punishment. The dude desrves at best to be laid aside in history never to be mentioned again, except as an example to those who consider cheating to be acceptable.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i just hope that history remebers him as a liar and a cheater and not as a winner.


----------

